# I finally snapped, and the rage came out....



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow.... I guess I had a lot bottled up regarding the ex-wife... 

I tried to be the nice guy as I watched 20 years go up in smoke. I tried to be understanding as my ex-wife divorced me in 24 hours after nearly 20 years of marriage. I stayed calm other than throwing a baseball cap at the ground when she informed me the *day after* or 18 year anniversary she wanted out.

Heck, I even remained calm when she told me the day before my birthday she wanted a full blown divorce. Heck of a lady....

I guess it bubbled up...

Had to text her regarding Insurance questions on the vehicles as both our names are on them.

Come to find out, she had broken out the insurance weeks ago and did not tell me. Soooo I had been driving without insurance for a week and a half.

Something in me just snapped. She has been calculating, callous, and to be honest, a complete b*tch through the whole divorce.

I won't go into the text she got from me, but it did contain "our divorce is a hit with divorced woman who thought they treated their ex poorly during their divorce. I tell them my story and suddenly they dont feel too bad".

I then closed with "do me a favor, send me a picture of the cat which you took, with the camera that you took, but do it in your style; with your boyfriend holding her".

Sorry folks, I just needed to vent. I have missed the "old life" and ex terribly lately and I just want to move forward.... I hate days like these....


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Im guessing you'll be paying a fine for driving without an insurance? Does your decree mention anything regarding it? You might want to have her pay for it, if indeed their is a fine.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Depends on the state, but generally there is not a fine unless you were stopped during the period of non-coverage. In addition, most insurances include a grace period after the actual expiration date.


----------



## Intruder (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine did the exact same thing to me.....I was hit with a much higher rate due to the uninsured week.....went back down after a year though.


----------



## Intruder (Sep 23, 2010)

frigginlost said:


> I won't go into the text she got from me, but it did contain "our divorce is a hit with divorced woman who thought they treated their ex poorly during their divorce. I tell them my story and suddenly they dont feel too bad".
> 
> Sorry folks, I just needed to vent. I have missed the "old life" and ex terribly lately and I just want to move forward.... I hate days like these....


These 2 quotes hit home with me. Same scenarios.....exactly the same....


----------



## DaKarmaTrain! (May 17, 2012)

My answer to everything these days regarding the ex is to 'go scorched earth on her sorry @$$'


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Ex did the same thing to me.... Although mine DID end up in an accident and I was found at fault for not having insurance...She took my car off the policy, never told me and BOOM...accident...

Now I have to go to court...

Someone mentioned scorched earth?? well its on now..


----------



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, what a vindictive ex! That would send anybody into a rage.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude! Shop around! I wouldnt pay more for some insurance company that didnt "Get" the idea of divorce and that things can fall thru the cracks. If they want ONE more dollar a month for anything tell them to stuff it and go online to search for cheaper. See if "Mercury" insurance company is available in your area, I was looking for coverage for my house and they were a lot cheaper than who I did have, and their car insurance was cheaper too.


----------

